# Worldmark Heading down same horrible road as Wyndhm



## geist1223 (Nov 21, 2017)

The WM BOD will most likely be adding a $99 fee ($129 If you call in to VPC) for Guest Certificates. The outlines of the program appear to be that each WM Owner will be issued 1 free Guest Certificate per 10,000 Points and after that there will be the fee.

In response to an email we sent the WM BOD (In reality OC) they acknowledged that the fee would likely not have any affect on renting but would generate additional income. This income would not be used to reduce MF's but would be used to host pop corn/ice cream parties at Resorts.

We objected to this fee even though it is unlikely to have any affect on us. We further object to the use of these monies to sponsor pop corn/ice cream parties. Any monies raised by this horrible action should be used to reduced MF's.


----------



## samara64 (Nov 21, 2017)

There could be a legal issue here. In the bylaws, it stated that you can use or let someone use your reservations without any additional fees. How are they doing to go over this specially for No-Housekeeping accounts.

Certainly Worldmark is not the club we joined over 15 years ago.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 21, 2017)

Remember the vote on the bylaws last year?  They can do pretty much whatever they want.  

Sue


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 21, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> Remember the vote on the bylaws last year?  They can do pretty much whatever they want.
> 
> Sue


I was not quite sure as to what happen during the vote, or rather, what was the outcome and what were voted on and passed.  I know that they were bribing owners to give them the proxy through some sort of sweepstakes.


----------



## samara64 (Nov 21, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> Remember the vote on the bylaws last year?  They can do pretty much whatever they want.
> 
> Sue



I thought they stated exactly what they were changing and non of it was to add such charges. It was regarding the addition of the 3 year maintenance contracts. Do you know the exact details.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 21, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> In response to an email we sent the WM BOD (In reality OC) they acknowledged that the fee would likely not have any affect on renting but would generate additional income. This income would not be used to reduce MF's but would be used to host pop corn/ice cream parties at Resorts.


Is this some kind of hoax?

In a word, "no".


----------



## CO skier (Nov 21, 2017)

samara64 said:


> There could be a legal issue here. In the bylaws, it stated that you can use or let someone use your reservations without any additional fees.


Can you provide the specific citation in the bylaws about no additional fees, because I cannot find it.

This is what I do find in the WorldMark bylaws:


*5.0 BOARD OF DIRECTORS


(3) Rules. To promulgate Rules regarding among other things, conduct of Club business, behavior of Members and guests, and use of the Resorts, including, but not limited to, the following subjects:


(iv) Number of occupants, guests and fees;*




sue1947 said:


> Remember the vote on the bylaws last year?  They can do pretty much whatever they want.
> 
> Sue



... and these particular rules regarding fees have been in the bylaws since the beginning of WorldMark.


----------



## samara64 (Nov 22, 2017)

I remember when I bought into the club that it was clearly stated that I can use my reservation, Give it to someone without any additional fees. That is why, unlike Wyndham, there was no guest fee for WM.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 22, 2017)

I doubt they also said that these rules are chiseled in stone and will never change.

Faced with similar pressures, I have always predicted it is a given that the rules that Club Wyndham has will eventually drift over to WM.


----------



## samara64 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes, they did mention it is in the bylaws and cannot be changed without owner votes.


----------



## breezez (Nov 22, 2017)

I wonder if Wyndham has to pay Guest fee on units they take?  Wyndham or WM if rules change.

If cost is to defray costs to maintain club, then all fees collected should always go to the club program fees not ice cream socials, this would be a specific resort expense.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 22, 2017)

That is one answer one member received from Owner Care (OC). I would not hang my hat on that answer. Other responses from OC that have been posted on FB do not contain the same statement.

Having manage a customer support organization, I was always amazed at what some people will tell customers. And what some customers would believe.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 22, 2017)

breezez said:


> I wonder if Wyndham has to pay Guest fee on units they take?



I suspect - given the number of credits they hold - they have more than enough guest certs to cover that.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 22, 2017)

samara64 said:


> Yes, they did mention it is in the bylaws and cannot be changed without owner votes.


Anything said by "they" during sales process can generally be disregarded.


----------



## samara64 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sorry, did not mean "They" as in sales staff.

I meant the declaration. I read it and there should be only one assessment as per bylaw as well. I am sure there will be challenges.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 10, 2017)

We already have a fee for housekeeping. This is essentially the same.


----------

